
AMD ROCm GPU Support for TensorFlow - jamesblonde
https://medium.com/tensorflow/amd-rocm-gpu-support-for-tensorflow-33c78cc6a6cf?linkId=56085754
======
jamesblonde
AMD are showing signs of getting their act together for deep learning - they
are getting parts of ROCm upstreamed into TensorFlow. Full support for ROCm in
TensorFlow when the Vega20 comes out gives them a fighting chance against
Nvidia (assuming the Vega20 is aggressively priced).

------
jszymborski
This is really exciting! I wonder how the R9 390 in my gaming rig will fair.

Between Threadripper and speculation that the RTX 20XX series might be
lackluster, I'm starting eyeing myself a reasonably-priced red-team DL home
lab.

------
thewizardofaus
IT'S ABOUT F!$KING TIME :)

